# [Solved] RTL8192EU USB Adapter TL-WN823N won't work

## Fitap

Hi, I just try a new device into my box and doesn't work.

```

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 2357:0109 TP-Link TL WN823N RTL8192EU

```

```

[   50.224905] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[   50.271510] usb 1-1: rtl8192eu_active_to_emu: Disabling MAC timed out

[   50.271514] usb 1-1: disconnecting

[   54.513205] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[   54.639717] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=2357, idProduct=0109, bcdDevice= 2.00

[   54.639725] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[   54.639728] usb 1-1: Product: 802.11n NIC 

[   54.639732] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Realtek 

[   54.639735] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

[   54.700610] usb 1-1: Vendor: Realtek

[   54.700613] usb 1-1: Product: 802.11n NI

[   54.700615] usb 1-1: Serial: 

[   54.700617] usb 1-1: rtl8192eu_parse_efuse: dumping efuse (0x200 bytes):

[   54.700619] usb 1-1: 00: 29 81 00 7c 01 40 03 00

[   54.700621] usb 1-1: 08: 40 74 04 50 14 00 00 00

[   54.700623] usb 1-1: 10: 27 27 28 2b 2b 2b 2b 2b

[   54.700624] usb 1-1: 18: 2c 2d 2d f2 ef ef ff ff

[   54.700626] usb 1-1: 20: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700627] usb 1-1: 28: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700629] usb 1-1: 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700630] usb 1-1: 38: ff ff 25 25 25 27 27 27

[   54.700632] usb 1-1: 40: 28 28 28 28 28 f2 ef ef

[   54.700633] usb 1-1: 48: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700635] usb 1-1: 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700637] usb 1-1: 58: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700638] usb 1-1: 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700640] usb 1-1: 68: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700641] usb 1-1: 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700643] usb 1-1: 78: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700644] usb 1-1: 80: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700646] usb 1-1: 88: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700647] usb 1-1: 90: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700649] usb 1-1: 98: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700650] usb 1-1: a0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700652] usb 1-1: a8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700654] usb 1-1: b0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700655] usb 1-1: b8: a1 1f 1f 00 00 00 ff ff

[   54.700657] usb 1-1: c0: ff 01 00 10 00 00 00 ff

[   54.700658] usb 1-1: c8: 00 00 ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700660] usb 1-1: d0: 57 23 09 01 e7 47 02 50

[   54.700661] usb 1-1: d8: 3e aa 20 33 26 0a 03 52

[   54.700663] usb 1-1: e0: 65 61 6c 74 65 6b 20 0e

[   54.700664] usb 1-1: e8: 03 38 30 32 2e 31 31 6e

[   54.700666] usb 1-1: f0: 20 4e 49 43 20 00 00 ff

[   54.700667] usb 1-1: f8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700669] usb 1-1: 100: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700671] usb 1-1: 108: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700672] usb 1-1: 110: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 0d

[   54.700674] usb 1-1: 118: 03 00 05 00 30 00 00 00

[   54.700676] usb 1-1: 120: 00 93 ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700677] usb 1-1: 128: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700679] usb 1-1: 130: f6 a8 98 2d 03 92 98 00

[   54.700680] usb 1-1: 138: fc 8c 00 11 9b 44 02 0a

[   54.700682] usb 1-1: 140: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700683] usb 1-1: 148: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700685] usb 1-1: 150: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700687] usb 1-1: 158: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700688] usb 1-1: 160: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700690] usb 1-1: 168: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700691] usb 1-1: 170: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700693] usb 1-1: 178: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700694] usb 1-1: 180: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700696] usb 1-1: 188: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700698] usb 1-1: 190: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700699] usb 1-1: 198: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700701] usb 1-1: 1a0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700702] usb 1-1: 1a8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700704] usb 1-1: 1b0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700705] usb 1-1: 1b8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700707] usb 1-1: 1c0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700709] usb 1-1: 1c8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700710] usb 1-1: 1d0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700712] usb 1-1: 1d8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700713] usb 1-1: 1e0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700715] usb 1-1: 1e8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700716] usb 1-1: 1f0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700718] usb 1-1: 1f8: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   54.700722] usb 1-1: RTL8192EU rev B (SMIC) 2T2R, TX queues 3, WiFi=1, BT=0, GPS=0, HI PA=0

[   54.700724] usb 1-1: RTL8192EU MAC: 50:3e:aa:20:33:26

[   54.700726] usb 1-1: rtl8xxxu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192eu_nic.bin

[   54.700803] usb 1-1: Firmware revision 19.0 (signature 0x92e1)

[   55.472743] usb 1-1: rtl8192eu_rx_iqk_path_a: Path A RX IQK failed!

[   55.496584] usb 1-1: rtl8192eu_rx_iqk_path_a: Path A RX IQK failed!

[   55.600431] rtl8xxxu 1-1:1.0 wlp0s20u1: renamed from wlan0

[   55.614712] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20u1: link is not ready

[   55.620413] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20u1: link is not ready

[   55.630388] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20u1: link is not ready

[   55.650119] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20u1: link is not ready

[  399.995636] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20u1: link is not ready

[  714.975693] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20u1: link is not ready

```

```

CONFIG_RTL8XXXU_UNTESTED=y

```

Last edited by Fitap on Sun Jan 12, 2020 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fitap,

Check your kernel for USB debugging.

Many debug options prevent normal operation of whatever subsystem the operate on. They all generate lots of logspam too.

DEBUGFS entries put entries for the device into debug filesystem, where they can be used or not.  

```
[   55.614712] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s20u1: link is not ready
```

means your WiFi is not yet configured.

You need wpa_supplicant to get the radio link associated and authenticated, then wifi behaves like a wired interface, so the wired tools work to set up the interface.

----------

## Fitap

Thanks for response NeddySeagoon

wpa_supplicant is ok, but when I use this 2nd interface I have time out.

```

[ 1375.505213] wlp0s20u1: authenticate with e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx

[ 1375.513972] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[ 1375.719961] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 2/3)

[ 1375.927952] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 3/3)

[ 1376.135936] wlp0s20u1: authentication with e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx timed out

[ 1377.329520] wlp0s20u1: authenticate with e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx

[ 1377.337639] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[ 1377.543933] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 2/3)

[ 1377.751890] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 3/3)

[ 1377.959918] wlp0s20u1: authentication with e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx timed out

[ 1385.625263] wlp0s20u1: authenticate with e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx

[ 1385.633304] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[ 1385.839678] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 2/3)

[ 1386.047671] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 3/3)

[ 1386.255634] wlp0s20u1: authentication with e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx timed out

[ 1388.345304] wlp0s20u1: authenticate with e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx

[ 1388.351647] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 1/3)

[ 1388.559623] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 2/3)

[ 1388.767616] wlp0s20u1: send auth to e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx (try 3/3)

[ 1388.975579] wlp0s20u1: authentication with e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx timed out

wlp0s20u1  IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

          

wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"Gentoo"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: E4:8D:8C:XX:XX:XX   

          Bit Rate=300 Mb/s   Tx-Power=22 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-37 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:15   Missed beacon:0

```

About DEBUGFS I don't have idea where to look for that kernel option

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep USB | grep DEB

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USBIP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG=m

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fitap,

Is e4:8d:8c:xx:xx:xx your access point?

I've seen issues with authentication failing because users were trying at connect to the wrong access point.

Both APs are from the same vendor, thats what the e4:8d:8c tells and the AP that is connected is close too. 

```
Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-37 dBm
```

wpa-supplicant has a debug mode. The messages from that might be useful.

----------

## Fitap

Yes, E4:8D:8C:XX:XX:XX is my AP at home.

```
wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"Gentoo" 

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: E4:8D:8C:XX:XX:XX   

          Bit Rate=300 Mb/s   Tx-Power=22 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-37 dBm 

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:15   Missed beacon:0 
```

I have anothe USB WIFI from the same brand TP-Link and I haven't issue.

Maybe it's a device problem, but in Windows 10 it's fine.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fitap,

It may depend on the USB port you connect it to.

USB1 and USB2 are permitted to provide 500mA for all connected devices. For USB3, its 900mA.

WiFi dongles are often 500mA on their own, so there is nothing for any other device.

```
lsusb
```

 will give your USB bus layout.

```
lsusb -vvv
```

will give the Max Power for each device.

Try to get your USB WiFi dongle onto a bus on its own.

----------

## Fitap

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:57c4 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8087:0a2a Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 2357:0109 TP-Link TL WN823N RTL8192EU

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

lsusb -vvv | wgetpaste ---> http://dpaste.com/2W6Z4GN

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fitap,

You have a total of 1200mA Max Power on a USB2 bus with a 500mA limit.

Can you move your Wifi dongle to a USB3 port, as your USB3 is unused or test with a powered hub?

The load limit is enforced in one of several ways:-

The PC does nothing until the motherboard tracks melt. The damage is permanent.

The PC recyles the power to the entire bus until the over-current condition is resolved (nothing on the bus works)

The PC does selective load shedding by refusing to power one or more devices.

Your Wifi dongle may not be an issue until it runs the transmitter. Everything else is low power.

Hence, test it on a powered hub or on a USB bus on its own.

Power limit may be OS mediated too, so Gentoo and Windows may behave differently on the same hardware.

----------

## Fitap

Thanks NeddySeagoon, you testing what recommend me I have ready done all before.

A bit dig at internet figure out what this is a kind a non compatible driver with kernel 4.19

A drastic or non convenient way what I found to solve this was blacklist rtl8xxxu driver stock and I have compiled this one --> https://github.com/clnhub/rtl8192eu-linux

Maybe gentoo community disapoint with me, but the dongle is work fine now.

```

hwinfo --netcard --bluetooth | grep -Ei "(speed|hotplug|model|status|cmd|file|detected|driver:)" | grep -v "Config S"

Model: "Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265"

  Driver: "iwlwifi"

  Device File: wlp3s0

  Link detected: no

    Driver Status: iwlwifi is active

    Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe iwlwifi"

  Model: "Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller"

  Driver: "r8169"

  Device File: enp2s0

  Link detected: no

    Driver Status: r8169 is active

    Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe r8169"

  Model: "Intel Bluetooth Device"

  Hotplug: USB

  Driver: "btusb"

  Speed: 12 Mbps

    Driver Status: btusb is active

    Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe btusb"

  Model: "Realtek 802.11n NIC"

  Hotplug: USB

  Driver: "rtl8192eu"

  Device File: wlp0s20u1

  Speed: 480 Mbps

  Link detected: yes

    Driver Status: rtl8xxxu is not active

    Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe rtl8xxxu"

    Driver Status: 8192eu is active

    Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe 8192eu"

```

So for now I mark this like solved.

Cons: no led activity work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fitap,

Its a kernel bug

There is an ebuild in a Gentoo git pull request

It pulls a given commit from SRC_URI="https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver.

----------

